# Anfänger fragen



## Drakonis (3. März 2008)

Hi, habe mir gestern einen Trail Account erstellt, um mir mal das spiel genauer anzuschauen.

Trotz Tutorial ist die Menge an Möglichkeiten am Anfang sehr überwältigend / erschlagend.

Ein paar Sachen, die mir am Anfang jetz schon so passiert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Das Anfänger schiff hat 2 Waffentürme, wobei einer mit einem Miner und einer mit der Rail Gun versehen ist. Nach den ersten paar Missionen wollte ich natürlich mehr einbauen und hab vergeblich nach einem Upgrate auf einen 3. Waffenturm gesucht. Sowas gibts auch nicht, da muss man sich größere schiffe kaufen mit mehr Waffentürmen.
Beim 2. Agenten bekommt man nach ein paar Missionen eine Fregatte. Die Hatte 3 Waffenplätze. zumindest dachte ich das. Das einbauen von 2 Railguns und dem Miner ging nicht. die 2 plätze waren für Racketen vorgesehen.
Schiffswaffen, abgesehen von der Anfängerwaffe benötigen alle Waffen eine Art von Munition. So, da meine Anfängerwaffe nun doch etwas schwach sit, dachte ich mir: _Kaufst dir eine 150mm medium Railgun. die War jetzt nicht so teuer._. Einbau ins Schiff ging nicht, da fehlte der Skill dazu. Also Skills gelernt, aber dazu später mehr. So nun Dachte ich, hab ich alles. Versuch das ding einzubauen. -.- zu wenig Energie dafür brauch ich dann wohl ein größeres Schiff. also Railgun wieder verkauft.

2. Skills man bekommt am Anfang ein paar Skills gestellt. die man Erlernen kann. Vor allem sollte man am Anfang die _Lerning Skills_ steigern, da man so am Ende schneller lernt und Zeit spart.
Am anfang wird man schnell feststellen, das man für bestimmte Sachen Skills braucht, um diese im Schiff einzubauen. Doch diese Skills findet man nicht in seinem Charakter. Wo bekommt man diese her? Irgendwann hab ich diese dann im Markt gefunden.
Aber wie funktioniert das mit den Skills genau die man im Markt kaufen kann? werden die von NPC bereit gestellt? von Spielern? Wenn sie von Spielern bereit gestellt werden. Droppen die bei Gegnern oder wie funktionierts? Gibt es wie bei Ultima Online ein Skill-Cap? einen maximalen Skillwert, wodurch man mit einem Charkater nicht alles lernen kann und mehrere Charakter für verschiedene Sachen braucht?

3. Das Craftsystem ist mir abgesehen vom Minen und Aufbereiten komplett verschlossen geblieben bisher. Soviel ich weis, muss man sich _Blueprints_ am Markt kaufen und kann dann damit irgendwie was herstellen.

Weiter bin ich jetzt nach ein Paar Stunden EVE noch nicht eingestiegen. Mal sehen was noch kommt.

mfg


----------



## Zyondor (3. März 2008)

Also ich versuch mal etwas klarheit zu schaffen ^^

1. Es gibt verschiedene Größen bei den Waffen, ebenso verschieden große Schiffstypen:

Fregatten/Destroyer - Nutzen meist alle Weapons die in den Kategorieren unter Small geführt werden oder bei den Raketen unter Rockets oder Light Missles.

Cruiser - Medium Weapons / Light oder Heavy Missles

Battleships - Large Weapons / Cruise Missles oder Torpedos

diese Notations mit Small/Medium/Large findet sich auch bei anderen Modulen wieder, wie zb Armor Repairs System oder Shield Booster.

Zum Ausstatten(Fitten) eines Schiffes:
Deine Möglichkeiten sind einerseits durch das Slot-Layout des Schiffes bestimmt und durch Die CPU und den Powergrid den das Schiff hergibt. Das Slot-Layout liegt fest und kann nicht durch irgendwelche Skills geändert werden. CPU und Powergrid können durch die Skills Electronic(CPU) und Engineering(Powergrid) erhöht werden. Es gibt da auch noch weitere möglichkeiten, wie zum Beispiel der Skill Weapon Upgrades der die CPU-Anforderung der Waffen direkt beeinflusst. Bei den High-Slots muss man ebenso beachten, wie du ja schon festgestellt hast, dass die Slots unterteilt sind in Turm- und Raketen-Buchten, Dies liegt meist an der Aufgabe, die das Schiff erfüllen soll.

2. Zu den Skills:
Nahezu sämtlichen Skills findest du im Markt, diese werden von NPCs verkauft (auch an der Zeitangabe die hinter dem Angebot steht zu sehen, bei 365 Tagen handelt es sich um einen NPC).  Ein Skill-Cap gibt es zum Glück nicht. von der Theorie her könntest du mit einem char alle skills die es im Spiel gibt erlernen, was aber weder von Nöten noch praktikabel ist. Ich kann nur das Programm EveMon, empfehlen, was sehr gut zum Planen von Skills geeignet ist ( Link : http://evemon.battleclinic.com/ ).

2. Das Herstellungs-System:
Okay ich bin nun nicht der Experte in dem Gebiet, da ich es bisher in einem Jahr Spielzeit gerade mal einmal genutzt habe. Aber vom Konzept her braucht man 3 Dinge; den Blueprint des Items was man herstellen möchte, Die Items die im Blueprint aufgezeichnet sind und die eventuell benötigteten Skills, die ebenfalls im Blueprint verzeichnet sind. Dann muss man sich auf einer Station befinden die Fertigungsstraßen anbieten. In der Station auf der rechten Seite gibt es dann ein Punkt namens Wissenschaft/Industrie. Unter dem Reiter Instalationen kann man dann eine Fertigungsstraße auswählen (Eventuell gibt es bei einigen der Straßen Warteschlagen, entweder hängt man seinen Auftrag hintendran, wartet oder man sucht sich eine andere Station). Mit einem Rechtsklick kann auf die gewünschte Fertigungsstraße kann man nun einen Auftrag installieren.  Das nun auftauchende Menü, sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein, mit dem zweiten Button auf der rechten Seite könnt ihr nun eure Blaupause auswählen und den Auftrag bestätigen. Und nun heißt es warten bis der Auftrag zu ende ist, wie lange das dauert steht in der Blueprint selbst drinne. Wichtig ist nur dass der Blueprint die benötigten Materialien und ihr euch auf der gleichen Station befinden.

Gut erstmal genug geschrieben, ich hoffe ich konnte alle Klarheiten beseitigen. Gefundene Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden und dienen der Erheiterung des Lesers. Ebenso können einige Bezeichnungen abweichen, da ich den englischen Client nutze und es nur grob ins deutsche übersetzt haben.

mfg Zyondor


----------



## Arsokan (3. März 2008)

Was das "Craftsystem" angeht:

Nutze das Tutorial. Dort ist es wunderbar erklärt. Im Grunde ist es genau so, wie es mein Vorredner erklärt hat. Wobei man hier einiges beachten muss, wenn man es "Sinnvoll" machen möchte. 

Zunächst solltest du ein paar Basisskills haben. 
Production efficiency auf 5: Sonst zahlst du pro fehlenden Level zum Max 5% mehr Rohstoffe!
Industry: Weniger Zeit=weniger Kosten für den Slot zum Bauen!
Mass Production: So kannst du pro Level einen weiteren Job parallel laufen lassen (das beinhaltet auch Jobs in "Warteposition").

Dann gibt es noch ein paar (meiner Meinung nach Notwendige) Zusatzskills:
Supply Chain Managment: Produktionsaufträge erstellen/Verwalten über weitere Entfernungen.
Connections: Besseres Standing was sich auf die Mietpreise auswirkt

Nun zum Bauen selber. Es gibt 2 "Orte", an denen du bauen kannst. Stationen oder POS's (mit entsprechenden Assemblyarrays). Du musst alles hinschaffen, was gebraucht wird, wo auch immer du bauen möchtest. 
Desweiteren brauchst du den Blueprint. Hier empfehle ich dir zum "Üben" dir ein paar ordentliche BPC's für deine meist genutzte Munition zu organisieren. Nun, was ist ein "ordentlicher" Blueprint. Ganz einfach. Einer mit möglichst viel Erforschung drauf! Du kannst einen BP erforschen (mit Scienceskills und einen Labslot) um dessen Produktionszeit und Produktionskosten zu verringern. Diese Faktoren werden ME (material efficiency) und PE (produktion efficiency) genannt. Generell "startet" ein BP mit einen Verlust auf Rohstoffe von 10% und verlust auf Produktionszeit von 25%. Für jedes Level wird nun dieser Wert halbiert. Also bspw.:
ME0: 110%
ME1: 105%
ME2: 102.5%
...
Gleiches gilt bei dem PE Faktor. Du kannst folglich niemals einen optimalen BP erhalten, weil irgendwann dein Multiplikator der zu erstellenden Einheiten wieder zu hoch ist, theoretisch. 

Bei einer Copy (BPC) ist noch zu beachten, dass diese limitiert in der Laufzahl sind. Für Munition ist das Produktionscap 1500 "Runs" was im Falle von Hybridmunition, Missiles und Projektiles 150.000 Charges ergeben würde oder halt 1.500 Lasercrystals. Die Produktionszeit liegt hierbei so zwischen 2 und 6 Tagen je nach Skills und BP sowie der Ammogröße (S/M/L/XL).


----------



## Drakonis (4. März 2008)

ah vielen Dank für die Auskunft.

Ich habe jetzt meinen 2. Tag eve hinter mir. Ich habe das 10teilige Tutorial abgeschlossen und mir eine Merlin gekauft. leider kann ich diese nicht komplett ausstatten, da ich dafür nicht genug Energie zur Verfügung habe. Muss ich wohl erstmal engeeniering lernen.

Aber wie stattet man die Merlin richtig aus? ich habe 2 small Standard Raketen drinn, die ordentlich Schaden machen einen shield booster und zwei 150mm railguns. Diese habe ich bei einer Mission getestet und die machen garkeinen Schaden! Die Gegner waren alis oder wie die heißen bei der Drohnenüberreste-Mission (siehe unten).
Ja also wie gesagt habe ich zwei 150mm railguns eingebaut mit einer Reichweite von 8500m und die thermal/kin. Munition A..... aber habe 0 Schaden damit gemacht. ich habe nur keine Idee warum?
Sollte ich lieber den Waffentyp wechseln auf Laser oder Blaster oder was es da noch gibt? Irgendwie schaffe ich es auch nicht, den Gegner auf Distanz zu halten. die holen mich immer ein auf 2-3km, sind sie dann für die railguns viel zu nahe?
Jemand meinte noch zu mir, ich solle mir shield hardener einbauen, also die die Resistenzen erhöhen nur wie? Ich habe neben den 4 Waffen und dem shield booster noch 0,5 Energie übrig, ein hardner braucht 20-40 Energie. die Merlin hat insgesamt nur 38.


Auf der Navy Station. zu der man bei Mission 10 des Tutorials geschickt wird. habe ich eine Mission Drohnenüberreste angenommen. diese brachte 60000isk + Bonus. leider stellte sich diese Mission als sehr schwer und unangenehm dar. Habe dabei beim ersten Anlauf meine Tutorial Fregatte verloren. Ich habe bei der Mission 27! Gegner ausgeschaltet die in Gruppen von bis zu 8 Schiffen/Drohen aufgetreten sind! Sind alle missionen so schwer? Wenn nicht, wie unterscheidet man die Missionen, also welche leicht und schwer sind bevor man die annimmt?

da ich nach Verlust meiner Fregatte mit dem POD nach hause fliegen musst, hat sich mir die Frage gestellt: podden NPC eigentlich?


----------



## Theroas (4. März 2008)

Gratulation Drakonis, am 10er Tutorial scheitern schon einige und schnappen frustriert ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast hiermit gute Chance, das Spiel in spät. einem Monat ganz gut "kapiert" zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Kampf-und-nix-treffen:

Es gibt im wesentlichen 3 Arten Schaden zu machen: Waffentürme, Raketen und Dronen.

Am einfachsten gehts mit Raketen, die haben eine bestimmte Reichweite und treffen so gut wie immer.

Mit Dronen ist auch nicht schwer, starten, vorschicken und sie machen peng peng.
Allerdings muß man sie natürlich erst skillen, und vor allem die Gallente-Schiffe haben große
Dronen-Hangare.

Mit Waffentürmen ist es zunächst am kompliziertesten.
Sie haben 3 Werte die entscheidend sind ob man trifft oder nicht:
- Die optimale Reichweite - bis zu dieser Entfernung macht die Waffe bei einem Treffer 100% Schaden.
- die Präzisionsreduktion, auch 'falloff' genannt - bis zu dieser Entfernung + optimale Reichweite mache die Waffe noch 50% Schaden
- die Nachführgeschwindigkeit - fliegt der Gegner schneller um einen herum als die Waffe ihm folgen kann trifft man nicht!

Nun gibt es zwei verschiedene Arten von Waffentürmen:
-für NAHE Gegner: gerinige optimale Reichweite und falloff, dafür eine hohe Nachführgschwindigkeit,
also für Gegner die einen auf kurzer Distanz umkreisen -> z.B. Blaster und Autocannons
-für FERNE Gegner: genau umgekehrt.
also für Gegner die auf Distanz beschossen werden sollen -> Railguns, Artillerie


Es ist in Missionen fast immer ratsam die Gegner auf Distanz zu halten, bei einer optimalen Reichweite
der Railguns z.B. 10km. Dazu nähert man sich dem Gegner bis auf 10km an, dann dreht man ab und
fliegt genau vor ihm weg und beschießt ihn dabei. Die geringe Nachführgeschwindigkeit der Railguns
ist dabei nicht von Nachteil, da das Ziel so weit entfernt ist, daß die Waffe im Winkel kaum schnell
nachführen muß. Käme das Ziel hingegen zu nahe, kann es sein daß es "zu schnell" wird und die 
Rail ins Leere schießt.


Mit diesem "auf Entferung bleiben" schafft man mit etwas Erfahrung alle lvl1 Missionen ohne Probleme.

Weitere wichtige Module für Missionen sind: shield recharger oder shield booster bzw. armor repper
um den erhaltenen Schaden wieder zu entfernen.




Ich hab noch keinen NPC podden sehen, wobei es mittlerweile ein paar Missionen geben soll bei denen
das vorkommt, jedoch sicher nicht im lvl 1 Bereich.


----------



## Drakonis (4. März 2008)

Danke nochmals.

Ich werde das mal in den nächsten Missionen mit dem Abstand halten probieren und schauen ob die Gegner mich einholen oder nicht. Was wäre, wenn die railguns zwar treffen aber keinen merklichen Schaden hinterlassen?

wie funktioniert das mit den Drohnen? also habe in der Richtung schon ein klein wenig geskillt aber weis nicht, wie man diese einsetzt. Lädt man diese in den Laderaum oder rüstet man die wie im Schiff aus wie eine andere Waffe? Wie werden diese dann im Kampf aktiviert, hat man dann aus so ein Symbol wie für die anderen Ausrüstungsgegenstände?

welcher Wert gibt die Nachstellgeschwindigkeit an und ist dabei ein hoher oder kleiner Wert besser?

Wie ich schon festgestellt habe, machen Raketen sehr viel Schaden und treffen fast immer. Lohnt es sich, da Schiff den Destroyer zu holen oder sollte man den zum Kreuzer überspringen? Der Zerstörer hat ja glaube hauptsächlich Waffentürme.

Mir ist momentan noch nicht klar, ob ich erstmal auf Kreuzer skillen soll und dessen Fähigkeiten ringsum bevor ich mich weiter auf die Learnings konzentriere. Damit die lvl1 Missionen (woran man auch immer das lvl einer Mission erkennt) einfacher und sicherer sind.


----------



## Theroas (4. März 2008)

"Fernkampfwaffentürme" machen grundsätzlich etwas weniger Schaden als die "Nahkampf"-Version,
das ist der Preis für die gewonnene Reichweite.

Bei Waffentürmen musst du auch immer auf den Munitionstyp achten, "Lead" also Bleimunition z.B. hat
0% Abzug auf die Reichweite und macht durchschnittlichen Schaden. "Antimatter" macht einiges mehr,
dafür sinkt die optimale Reichweite der Waffe um 50%!

Drohnen musst du einfach in deinem Schiffsausrüstungsmenue in den Drohnenhangar ziehen (unten rechts,
wenn vorhanden). Wenn du dann im All bist hast du unter der Objektseite auf der rechten Seite des
Bildschirms ein Menue in dem du sie starten und landen kannst, und ihnen sagst was sie angreifen sollen.

Die Nachführgeschwindigkeit ist der Wert mit dem kleinen Waffenlauf-der-sich-bewegt-Symbol in der
Waffeninfo.

Ein Destroyer lohnt in meinen Augen nicht, er ist nur unwesentlich robuster als eine Fregatte.
Viele benutzen Destroyer später aber als "Loot-Schiffe".

Die nächste Schiffssorte sollte der Cruiser sein, skill den, man kann mit ihm einfach besser experimentieren
da er mehr Slots hat. Mach Kreuzer und dann die Learnings, dann hast du währende dem learnings lernen
mehr Spaß.
Da du Caldari bist würd ich mich auch auf Raketen spezialisieren. Viele Schiffe dieser Rasse haben
Boni auf den Raketenschaden.


PS: Wenn dir Gegner zu nahe kommen dann bau dir einen Nachbrenner ein und aktiviere ihn. Das gibt
ausreichend Schub.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. März 2008)

Hi!

Wenn du Caldaris spielst empfehle ich dir folgendes: Trainiere erst einmal Light Missiles auf 3 wenn du zeit hast. Dann gibt es noch ein paar nützliche Missile Skills die du später Trainieren solltest, diese verringer zum Beispielt die Nachladezeit der Launcher, erhöhen die Geschwindigkeit und damit die reichweite der Raketen und weiteres. 

Zu den Schiffen. Wenn du auf Missiles gehen solltest kann ich als Frigate eine Kestrel Empfehlen, diese kann man mit 4 Standard Missile Launcher ausstatten und somit macht man viel schaden an den gegnern. Aber eine Merlin is auch nicht schlecht da diese etwas mehr Schild hat. Als nächstes schiff solltest du direkt auf Cruiser gehen, hier will ich dir die Caracal sehr ans Herz Legen. Achja nur so als Tipp, wenn du ein schiff schon benutzen kannst heisst es aber noch nicht das du es auch schon Effizient nutzen kannst. Was will ich damit sagen?

Also sagen wir mal du trainierst jetzt direkt auf eine Caracal, also Caldari Frigate auf 4, Spaceship Command auf 3 und Cruiser auf 2. Gut damit kannst du in das schiff schon mal einsteigen. Aber die Caracal ist auf Heavy Missile Launcher ausgelegt, das sieht man an der anzahl und der beschaffenheit der Highslots zum einen und an der verfügbarkeit von CPU und Power zum anderen. Für Standard Launcher hat dieses schiff schon zu viel von beidem. Also muss man noch den Skill für eben diese Launcher lernen. Zum anderen macht es ab der Caracal sinn Shield Hardener zu benutzen. 

Diese gibt es in 2 Variationen. Aktive und Passive. Aktive erhöhen die Resistenz des Schildes direkt zum ca 20% ohne das man sie Aktivieren muss. Aktive Hardener erhöhen die Resistenz des Schildes gegen die angegebenen Schadensart um 50% sobald man sie anschaltet, sie verbrauchen dabei energie aus dem Cap.

Bei einer Caracal machen zuerst Passive Hardener sinn. Und ein Medium Shieldbooster. Siehe einfach mal in den Markt, unter Ship Equipment, Shield findest du verschiedene Reiter mit verschiedenen Shield Modulen, die Aktiven Hardener findest du direkt unter Shield Hardener, die Passiven findest du unter "Shield Resistance Amplifier". Mit einem Rechtsklick auf ein Modul rufst du das Kontext Menü auf und wählst dort Show Info aus oder klicke auf das info-i neben dem Symbol. Dort kannst du unter Req. Skills sehen welche skills dir fehlen bzw auf welches level du sie noch Trainieren musst.

Also wenn du vor hast den Schiffstyp zu wechseln Informiere dich vorher was du noch für andere Skills brauchst damit du es Effizient nutzen kannst. Das hilft frust durch verlust eines Schiffes zu vermeiden weil man es zu früh geflogen ist.

Zu den missionen: Es gibt verschiedenen Arten von missionen. Es gibt Kampf missionen, Handels und Kurier Missionen und Missionen bei denen man gegenstände für den Auftraggeber herstellen soll.
Ich werde hier nur auf die Kampfmissionen eingehen. Wer vergibt Kampfauträge? Nun, sieh dir eine NPC Corp an, in deinem falle wäre das zum anfang die Caldari Navy. Nun wenn du dir die Infos über diese Corp ansiehst gibt es den Reiter "Agents" hier gibt es eine auflistung aller Agenten. Diese werden unterteilt in verschiedene bereiche. Die Agenten unter Security und Internal Security geben die meisten Kampf missionen.

Dann gibt es bei den Agenten 2 Wichtge werte. Zum einen der Level eines Agenten. Dieser fängt bei 1 an und geht bis 5. Dies gibt den Schwierigkeitsgrad an.
Man kann folgendes Grob sagen: Level 1 Missionen sind mit Frigatten zu Schaffen. Level 2 Missionen sind wie für Cruiser gemacht. Level 3 Missionen sollte man erst mit einem Battlecruiser angehen. Level 4 Missionen sind  auf Battleships zu geschnitten. Level 5 Missionen sind Solo meistens reiner Selbstmord und sind für Gruppen vorgesehen die feste rollen verteilt haben.
Dann gibt es noch den Qualitäts wert. Dies ist noch mal eine feine einteilung des Schwierigkeits Grades. Man kann sagen um so höher der Qualitäts wert eines Agenten um so höher ist meist die Belohnung für das erfolgreiche abschliessen einer Mission für diesen Agenten. 

Nun etwas zum Standing.
Wenn man für Corporations Missionen fliegt erhält man neben Geld auch Loyalitätspunkte, diese kann man im Loyality Point Store gegen z. B. Implantate eintauschen. Auch gibt es hier sehr gute Versionen von Modulen zu kaufen die es sonst so nicht auf dem Markt gibt. Und neben diesen Punkten steigt auch das ansehen das man bei der Corp geniest mit. Unter den Agenten wirst du sicher gesehen haben das es Agenten gibt die für dich noch nicht verfügbar sind, dies sind Agenten mit zum Beispiel besserer Qualität. Oder mit einem Höheren level. Da durch das dein "Standing" bei der Corp immer mehr steigt wirst du langsam aber sicher auf bessere Agenten zurückgreifen können.

Achja, wenn du einigermaßen Englisch kannst solltest du die Clientsprache auf Englisch umstellen. So ziemlich alles was im Eve chat gesprochen wird ist in Englisch, selbst in den Deutschen Chans werden meistens die Englischen begriffe verwendet.

Puh langsam hab ich selber den Faden verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war meine "kurze" einführung. Öhm wenn mir noch mehr einfällt mit dem ich die zuschwällen kann dann schreibe ich es hier hinein.

Achja, wenn du missionen fliegst ist folgende seite sehr Hilfreich (ist aber in Englisch)
www.eve-survival.com siehe auch die Linksammlung hier im Forum.


----------



## Drakonis (6. März 2008)

Danke nochmal für die Infos.

Das mit den Missionen habe ich gestern Abend noch ausprobiert und mir gleich jemanden mit -1 Quali gesucht.

Eine Kestrel hab ich zum Abschluss des 10teiligen Tutorials bekommen. Leider habe ich die bei einer meiner ersten lvl1er Missionen abgeschossen bekommen, wie ich hier schonmal geschrieben habe. Ich weis nicht, ob das einfach Pech war, oder ob die Merlin doch so viel stärker ist.

Meine Merlin habe ich jetzt so ausgestattet, angelehnt an verschiedene Sachen, die ich überall so gelesen habe:
high
2*150mm small railguns 1
2*small missl luncher 1
med
2* small shield extender 1 (will ich später austauschen gegen schield recharger)
1* 1mn afterburner
1* small shield booster 1
low
2*power diagnose system 1

Denn Afterburner brauche ich irgendwie nicht, da er mir zuviel cap verbraucht. Ich habe eher generell das Problem, das meine Cap schnell leer ist. wenn ich den Shieldbooster 20-30 Sekunden an lasse bin ich leer.
Hab noch keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden.

Generell habe ich mir in Sachen Schiff-Upgrade gedacht, dass ein Kreuzer generell mehr aushält, mehr Laderaum hat, und mehr Waffenslots und Ausrüstungsslots. Ich kann doch in einen Kreuzer bestimmt auch die Waffen für eine Fregatte einbauen und die selbe Ausrüstung nur mehr davon, wodurch die lvl1 Missionen einfacher und sicherer werden. oder?
Der einzige Nachteil wäre dann, dass der Kreuzer langsamer ist, oder?

Gestern habe ich dann noch eine Mission geflogen, wo ich wieder 26 Schiffe abgeschossen habe. 25 davon hatten 1-2 Teile im Loot. Wodurch ich 3 mal zur Station zurück musste um alles aufzunehmen. Mit Sprungtor dazwischen, war das sehr zeitaufwendig.
Ha dann in einem Block gelesen, dass man das anders macht. Mann soll wohl nach der Mission nochmal mit einem auf salvaging ausgelegtem Schiff dahin fliegen. Die meisten verwenden dafür in dem Bereich wohl den  Zerstörer mit mehreren Traktorstrahlen und Salvagern. Aber bis ich Salvagen kann muss ich noch etwas lernen.

Ansonsten hab ich jetzt noch nebenbei ein paar Sozials gelernt, damit das Ansehen besser steigt und ich mehr Geld aus den Missionen bekomme. Muss ja möglichst bald die erweiterten Learnings anfangen und da kostet ein Skill 4,5Mio ISK.
Bei den Lernings versuche ich erstmal Learning und die 2 für Memory und Inteligenz auf lvl5 zu bekommen, was wohl noch mindestens eine Woche dauern wird. Danach die anderen Learning Skills nachziehen. Zwischendrinn lerne ich dann meist noch paar kleine Skills die bis maximal 1-2 Stunden dauern, um für die Missionen besser zu werden.


----------



## Hellbabe (6. März 2008)

öhm seit wann hat ne caracal nen shieldbooster????? Auch wenn ich Knalldari nur nebenher fliege ist sie ein einfach nur genialer Passivtanker mit Shieldextendern. So kommste mit wenigen Skills auf knapp 12k Shield..und ne lvl 2 kannste da problemlos fliegen... Der Shieldboost verbraucht zuviel Energie auf dem Schiffchen. Wat auf ner Merlin kommt kann ich leider net sagen, aber schaut mal im Eve-online.de Forum nach unter Schiffe, da sind  teilweise sehr gute Fittings für Missirunner etc. erklärt.

Wenn du Missis fliegst, wo mehrere Stages sind, bookmarke die einfach in jeder Stage eine Wreck (rechsklick auf dat Wreck und Bookmark) und schon kannste die Missi abgeben und dann einfach zu den Bookmarks hinfliegen (spart Zeit und Nerven).

Naja du kannst auf Cruisern zwar die Frigattenwaffen einbauen, aber da die Cruiser meist Boni auf Mediumwaffen geben, vergibst du da die Damageboni etc. Also am besten erst noch etwas ne frig fliegen, und in Ruhe die Medium Waffen lernen..

Learnings sind gut aber bring die erst ma auf 4, dann die beiden Advanced auf 3 oder 4 und lerne dann die anderen. (zeitersparnis ist wirklich enorm) und wenn du etwas Geld hast mach dir noch 2er imps am Anfang bei Int und Mem rein..ab lvl 3 missis (oder die Frigs in den Astrobelts abballern Sec status .6 oder .5) haste ziemlich schnell die 4,5 mios für die Advanced drin. Und solltest mal eine frig im belt finden die einen besonderen Namen hat (zb. Domination, True Sansha...) SCHAU AUF JEDEN FALL IM WRECK NACH. Wenne Glück hast findeste Items die schnell ma 30+ mios wert sind.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. März 2008)

Nun, ich hatte meine Caracal als Aktiv tank geflogen, da kannte ich das mit dem Passiv Fitting noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wo es sich lohnt drauf hin zu arbeiten ist eine Drake, die ist ein Super Passiv Tank. Und wegen dem Prob in den level 1 Missionen, sobald du in die Stage reinkommst greife keinen gegner von selbst an. Meistens eröffnen die gegner von sich aus das feuer und dann schiesst du genau nur auf diese gegner, so vermeidet man es das man die gesammte pocket auf Aggro bekommt. Und Türme möglichst immer als letztes abschiessen, ausnahme hier sind Energy Neutralizer turrets, diese sind Primary. Gewöhne es dir an dein schiff auf ein ziel auszurichten "Alignen", dabei lässt du dein schiff zb auf das Symbol einer Station zufliegen bzw richtest es darauf aus. Wenn du merkst das dein Schild zu weit runter geht oder das dein Cap gleich alle is drückst du auf Warp, wenn du in der sekunde in der du auf Warp gedrückt hast vollen speed hattest geht dein schiff sofort in Warp und fliegt aus der gefahren zone.

Später gibt es missionen (höher levelige) bei denen es Warp Scrambler gibt, dann musste darauf achten ob dein warp gestört is und sobald dies der fall is den gegner killen der dich scrambled (Sieht man in so nem Komischen blau Pulsierenden strahl, siehe mein Sig Bild)

Und zum Shieldbooster, diesen schaltet man immer ein wenn der schild ungefähr das an schaden genommen hat was der booster mit einem Boost wieder herstellt. Das heisst wenn dein booster zum Beispiel 60punkte Shield wieder herstellt dann wartes du bis dein shield ca 60 schaden genomme hast, schaltest den booster ein und sofort wieder aus und wartest bis der shield wieder um 60 gefallen ist. Fällt dein shield trotz aktivem booster doch langsam ab solltest du sobal dein cap bei so ca 20%ist oder so raus warpen, reggen und dann wieder rein. 

Achja, bleibe immer in bewegung wenn es geht, ein sich bewegendes ziel ist schwerer zu treffen als ein stehendes. Gegebenenfalls wenn es möglich ist um den gegner herum kreisen mit der Orbit funktion, aber dies macht nur mit Friggs und vieleicht noch mit Cruisern sinn. Und sonst fliege konstant auf ein ziel zu, wie gesagt eine station oder nen Stargate. Solltest du dich zu weit von der Stage entfernen suche ein ziel in der entgegen gesetzten Richtung auf das du zufliegen kannst.

MFG

Gnadelwarz


----------



## Arsokan (12. März 2008)

Über das für und wieder der "aktiv" und "passiv" Fraktion zu diskutieren ist eine "sinnlose". Beide haben ihre Vorteile (auch wenn es mich als Gallente/Amarr Pilot nicht so juckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Was aber das Schiff angeht: Als Frig solltest du dich (besonders am Anfang) besser auf die Kestrel verlegen. Dieses Schiff ist mit 4 Missilelauncherslots ausgelegt. So musst du dich nur um einen Waffentyp kümmern. Dananch wie schon gesagt die Caracal. Und wenn du dann Lust hast weiterzuspielen hast du schon die wichtigsten Skills für eine Drake, einem Battlecruiser mit hervorragenden Tank und DMG Eigenschaften. 

Solltest du dich für Shiploadouts (setups) interresieren empfehle ich dir die Battleclinic.com. Dort kannst du auch selber rumbasteln. Zum "Testen" hiflt auch der EFT. Links sind hier im Sticky.

Als nächstes würdest du dann auf Battleships gehen. Die Raven ist dabei deine logische Wahl, da auch diese mit Missiles bestückt wird. Das kommt aber erst in 2-3 Monaten. Die Raven braucht nur mittlere Skills um effektiv genutzt zu werden. Und da Missiles wie erwähnt nur 2 Möglichkeiten haben (treffen oder vorher kaputt gehen) ist auch hier sehr anfängerfreundlich. 

Viel Spaß^^


----------



## Antax666 (3. April 2008)

So, da mir soo langsam aber sicher die Lust am ewigen Gnomtöten vergeht, ich eh ein scifi-Fan bin, hab ich auch noch ein paar newbie-Fragen an euch.

Als aller erstes: kann man denn nun noch mit dem Spiel anfangen oder ist es absolut unmöglich Anschluß an den content zu finden (irgendwie erinnert mich die grobe Beschreibung an eine Mischung aus browsergames wie Galaxywars, O-games und dem klassischen mmorgp) ?

Gibt es eve nur als download oder kann man eve auch stumpf als dvd im Laden kaufen, inkl. Handbuch, Karten etc.?

Wie hoch sind die monatl. Kosten dafür?


Gruß, ein Unwissender


----------



## Theroas (3. April 2008)

EVE ist so "frei", daß du nicht von content im eigentlichen Sinne sprechen kannst.

Wenn du dir zu Beginn klare Ziele setzt und diese auch verfolgst bist du relativ
schnell "dabei".

EVE kannst du soweit ich weiß nur online kaufen/downloaden, 19,95&#8364; mit einem Freimonat.

Kosten danach: http://www.eve-online.de/page_textdb.php?class=6&ID=31


Insgesamt spielt sich EVE Online sehr "erwachsen" und entspannt. Man plant viel
und probiert viel aus und setzt sein Können dann für eine Corporation ein.

Da es ein zweiwöchiges Trial gibt kannst du einfach mal unverbindlich reinschauen.


----------



## Ashnazg (3. April 2008)

also wenn du angst hast, dass dir alle andern spieler schlicht arg überlegen sind, kannst du beruhigt sein: Es gibt immer zig neue spieler; außerdem kann ein anfänger, der einen reinen kämpfer-char hat, locker einen super-über-mining-char, der keine kampfskills hat,  aus dem schiff knallen.

soweit ich weiß kannste EVE nur per download kriegen, via Eve-online.com (neuerdings auch über steam, glaub ich).  als  handbuch kann man das tutoriial sowie die vielen freiwilligen, auf bestimmte themenbereiche zugeschnittenen tutorials ansehen, die man später machn kann, wenn man lust hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Die monatliche kosten belaufen sich bei abo auf 14,95 € pro monat.
wenn man sich die Zeit per GameTimeCard besorgt, z.b. bei shattered crystal, kann man schon mit ca 11€ pro 30tage dabei sein.
EDIT: beim ersten monat kostets 19,95, sofern du das per abo bezahlst.
die ersten 14tage sind kostenlos (trial), und EVE an sich sowie die patches und erweiterungen sind gratis, du musst das spiel also nicht wie WOW erst kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß, ein etwas weniger unwissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashnazg (3. April 2008)

verdammt da warste wohl schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (3. April 2008)

Die äußerst hilfsbereite EVE Community.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (3. April 2008)

Mit der Test version von WEB.de kannst du sogar 30Tage Trial spielen. Guckst du hier:
http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...ew&unid=617
Und wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, zuspät um einzusteigen ist es nie. Und wenn du später ne Corp mit 0.0 zugang suchst, melde dich mal bei Interstellar Business Association ticker: IBAC. Wir suchen immer motivierte Spieler.


----------



## Strongy (23. Januar 2009)

soooo hab mir heute einen spielmonat gekauft und einen charakter erstellt und jetzt habe ich 1 fragen an euch:


wieso sind die ganzen leute so nett und hilfsbereit?

ich hab das bis jetzt noch in keinem anderen mmo gesehen!!

echt voll super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TackLash (26. Januar 2009)

Strongy schrieb:


> soooo hab mir heute einen spielmonat gekauft und einen charakter erstellt und jetzt habe ich 1 fragen an euch:
> 
> 
> wieso sind die ganzen leute so nett und hilfsbereit?
> ...




Das ist ein sehr interessante Frage, welche doch recht einfach zu beantworten ist. 

1. Es ist eine sehr eingeschworene Gemeinde. Der allgemeine EVE-Spieler ist ansich SEHR daran Interessiert, andere Spieler/Menschen für dieses Spiel zu begeistern. Dazu gehört auch ganz einfach, den neuen Spielern den Einstieg in EVE zu erleichtern. Denn es ist fast unmöglich, EVE zu starten und alles zu verstehen. Man hat einfach am Anfang sehr viele Fragen.

2. Der Selbsterhaltungstrieb ist sicherlich auch ein Grund dafür. Wenn als ein Neuling gleich zu Beginn einen netten und Hilfbereiten Kontakt hat, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass dieser neue Spieler dem Hilfsbereiten in die Corporation folgt. Anders als in ALLEN anderen MMORPG's ist die Geimeinschaft der Spieler sehr von jedem einzelnen Mitglied abhängig. Ob dieser nun den eigegen Raum gegen andere Spieler verteidigt, Waffen, Schiffe oder Ausrüstungen produziert, Missionen für Ansehen erfüllt oder auch einfach nur Material durch Bergbau beschafft. Jeder Spieler ist unglaublich wichtig. Egal wie seine Aufgaben sind, bzw. zu welcher Tageszeit er online ist...

Das sind nur zwei Gründe... es gibt ganz sicher noch mehr.


----------



## Arsokan (26. Januar 2009)

Es gibt auch spinner, leider. Aber im großen und ganzen sind die Spieler in Eve eher hilfsbereit und auch meistens sehr fair. 
Zu den Hauptgründen zählt wohl noch neben den o. g. der Umstand, dass dein Name in Eve alles ist. Es interresiert keinen, wie toll das Schiff ist das du fliegen kannst. Keine Allianz mit Verstand gibt einen Piloten mit schlechter Reputation ein Wertvolles Schiff in die Hand, Zugriff auf die Hangar/Starbases/Forshcungsprojekte oder entsprechend taktische Informationen wie Standorte der wichtigsten Produktionsstätten. 

Ein anderer dürfte die "Gemeinde" selbst sein. Nicht zueltzt ist diese International und auch sonst eher im fortgeschritteneren Alter (bei uns ist keiner unter 20 und die meisten anderen Corps/Allianzen die ich so kenne haben auch eher ein Ü20 Memberstamm). Es ist ein Abgedroschenes Thema aber fakt ist einfach, je "gereifter" die Mitspieler, desto entspannter das Spielen.

Durch den Fakt, dass nach einen "Tod" immer gleich alles weg ist und einfach nur das "Höchste Level" zu erreichen gleich bedeutet jeden zu besiegen hier nicht greift (Skill>>>Equipment) fallen dabei eh die meisten "Roxxxxxxxor" und "1337" Kiddies weg, was das ganze direkt viel angenehmer gestalltet.


----------

